# JcGriff2 is the BEST



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I am not generally one to applaud someone But...
JcGriff2 has done an above average job.

On a personal note he has been a Major help when I have a question.

I have been slack in my attention here at TSF due to other issues, but have checked in to clear my personall folders.

I could not have helped but notice that John have always been here in ways that WE may not consider.
Not only does he take on new post's but he add's to various post's when possible.., not to mention following his current post's.

He is a font of knowledge.

I think it is important that we take the time to recognize all of the work that 
he does.

Please no one take this badly if I miss anyone
Thank You John on behalf of Myself, Devon, John (Usasma) Elf, GG http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...-7-support/announcement-whos-helping-you.html
and so many others who try to help often.

PS. Please dont forget all of the harware folks, with whom we rely on for so many things.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

He is good!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

We really appreciate John's hard work and dedication.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:beerchug:

I agree!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Go John!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done John, your a fantastic poster and you work very hard to solve lots of problems. You know lots and lots of stuff about Windows and more so well done.

ray: :4-clap:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you for that marvelous post Pat. Too often we take people for granted but most especially those who spend a lot of their free time in TSF helping others. I can also personally vouch for John's helpfulness as I too have been on the receiving end of his endless assistance and patience. John, I can offer no better accolade than my personal thanks as well as thanks on behalf of Jason and TSF, for your efforts in the forum. 

Having spoken to you personally and learned a little about you, I have no doubt about your ability, dedication and loyalty to TSF. Well done - I salute you!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Ditto to all of the above .. 

Thanks a heap John ..


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd definitely like to add a personal thanks to this... You've taught me so much. I never imagined going through minidumps the way that I can now, and it's just getting better and better. It's nice to work with those who really is the best of the best. I truly appreciate your help with everything.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You've helped in the past too John. I'm sure with the hundreds if not thousands of people you've helped there is a lot of love for your devotion of helping people when they really need it. Go panicked college students needing help at the last minute in August times, lol.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Way to go John









:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sure if everyone he had helped posted thanks on here. The thread would be shut down for 10,000 post spamming :grin:

Way to Go JCGriff :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

My apologies to all for being late to my own party... just learned of this thread.

I am literally at a loss of words (for once) and will simply say THANK YOU to all for the recognition. But there are others here that have helped many just as I have.

I would like to point out that TSF is where I myself learned and added to my knowledge-base, a good portion of which comes from the help that I have received and continue to receive from those posting in this thread as well as others. I am a true believer of teamwork, something that is in great supply here at TSF. 

With sincere thanks. . .

John

.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

John, when someone puts in as much effort and teamwork in as you do, this thread is totally deserved. All the Techs and helpers on TSF deserve thanks aswell as they all put in the effort to help others but you have been noticed for being an exceptional help for a long while so don't be modest and relise that you have done a lot for TSF.

P.S. Glad to let you know about the thread


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Very well said reddeye!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Pat.

When someone puts as much effort into helping one problem as he does, they totally deserve the credit. He even has his own Blog about him helping people, that is true dedication and he has helped so many people, including myself at one point.

He is also a very nice person and he didn't telling me how he got from a novice to expert in BSoDs. He spent a long while learning (self-taught) and I think it is fantastic.

Three Cheers for JcGriff


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I meant to say "didn't mind telling me how he got from a novice to expert in BSoDs".

Does anyone know why you cannot edit posts on the C&A section?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I didnt realize that he had a blog.

@edit I ll look when I submit this.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Pat.

This is the website I was talking about...

http://jcgriff2.blogspot.com/


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

well deserved griff top man friendly and helpful and my bluescreen guru ray:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well deserved JcGriff2


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes, JC i know you are modest, yet you DO put in a terrific effort, it is great that Pat has decided to acknowledge this and allow all of us to say your efforts are appreciated. There are many great helpers on this forum it is good to see one of the best get recognition. Now I have this problem with flood damage, if you could just pop down to AUS I need a help with the cleanup :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, yes, JC i know you are modest, yet you DO put in a terrific effort, it is great that Pat has decided to acknowledge this and allow all of us to say your efforts are appreciated. There are many great helpers on this forum it is good to see one of the best get recognition. Now I have this problem with flood damage, if you could just pop down to AUS I need a help with the cleanup :wave:


Thank you for your very kind words, jenae.

Now on to the flood damage - I'll be on the next plane to help with the "cleanup" - which I assume means OS re-installs... right?  If you lead me to hardware - you'll end up with many left-over parts and no working systems.

If literally cleaning with bucket & mop is in order, I can do that - as that is my job here. . . so my 15 year old keeps reminding me as she "... does not do mops.."!

Thank you all again for this thread - especially *Pat McGroin*, the author.

Thanks, Pat !!

Happy Easter to all.

John

.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi John if I had spent a little more time looking around the forums I would have found this thread sooner,My thanks for the countless times you have been their to help me and my apologies for getting here so late you are a true team player


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Just found this thread also, I would like to thank John for his outstanding efforts on this and other forums


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Joe and Brian.

You guys have certainly helped me a great deal as well.

John

.


----------

